

Worlds' Wikipedia Search by ONE Solid State Drive - kzk_mover
http://demo.sedue.org/wikipediasearch/
This is a Sedue's demonstration site for searching Worlds' Wikipedia by only ONE machine, using SSD (Solid State Drive).
======
collint
And 8 Gigs of RAM on the box.

How big could the index on 50GB of text be?

I don't see any claims that the SSD is even being used in the searches.

Not exciting.

